# Great day at the range with my RO ....



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Yet another great day at the range. She went thou all the ammo and 7 different mag from 7-8 rds. No problem..... sweet.



Cheers
Ron


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice looking 1911A1.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

You'll shoot your eye out :smt082:smt082

Seriously - nice gun. Is it one of the new 9mm ones, or 45 ACP?

And, you must have had it refinished, right? I've only seen them all black.


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Hey Shipwreck, thanks. It's a .45 and I had her Cerakoted. Semi gloss black and Satin Alum.

Cheers
Ron


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh, ok. Cool.


----------

